# Can a three toed box turtle breed with a regular box turtle?



## clinton moore (Apr 6, 2014)

Can a three toed box turtle breed with a regular box turtle?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by "regular box turtle", (can you be more specific about the subspecies?) but yes, all North American box turtles can interbreed. Even though some interbreeds can occur in the wild, I generally discourage people from doing it in captivity. I believe the subspecies should remain pure. Just my opinion ... Hope that was helpful.


----------



## diamondbp (Apr 6, 2014)

As stated all NA box turtle types are able to breed. 3toed males in particular don't seem to mind any type of female


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes they can, but please don't.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2014)

A three-toed box turtle IS a regular box turtle.


----------



## Saleama (Apr 7, 2014)

There are many parts of the country where their territories overlap and they cross breed in the wild. Most of the resulting babies look like a three toed.


----------



## Jlant85 (Apr 8, 2014)

Im surprise this post didnt stir up some people.. lol.. but to answer that question... yes but not suggested... to be honest with you... mixing species are actually frown upon for many reasons... You shouldn't mix species as you can end up with a very sick tortoises.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with everybody else . But why do you ask ?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jlant85 said:


> Im surprise this post didnt stir up some people.. lol.. but to answer that question... yes but not suggested... to be honest with you... mixing species are actually frown upon for many reasons... You shouldn't mix species as you can end up with a very sick tortoises.



Three toeds, Floridas, Gulf Coasts, and Easterns are all the same species - different subspecies. Ornatas and Luteolas are the same species as well - different subspecies. In general, any North American box turtles can be kept together safely, although I personally don't do it because I like to keep mine pure.


----------



## Jlant85 (Apr 8, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Jlant85 said:
> 
> 
> > Im surprise this post didnt stir up some people.. lol.. but to answer that question... yes but not suggested... to be honest with you... mixing species are actually frown upon for many reasons... You shouldn't mix species as you can end up with a very sick tortoises.
> ...



Thanks kim for clarifying that... I didnt know that boxies are can be kept together like that... I raise greek tortoises but dont mix subspecies... For example, I wouldn't put the "golden greek" with other T. graeca subspecies. The reason for that is that "golden greeks" seem to be laden with infectious organisms that don't affect them but are lethal to other subspecies and species.


----------

